# Need tips on hard drives for storing samples for laptop



## Andrajas (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey guys, 
I'm a bit "overwhelmed" atm since I've had some problems with my hard drives for my laptop setup. I only work on my laptop since I can't afford any other setup. I'm looking for replacing a hard drive which stopped working. Since I'm a student and money isn't something I have a lot of, I've just had 2 USB3 external hard drives to run my sample libraries, and now which 1 is broken. 

My computer is a Macbook Pro , mid 2012 , 2,9 GHz intel core i7 with 16 GB RAM. I have 2 USB3 ports and 1 thunderbolt portal. Atm I use both my usb3 ports (one for a usb3 hub and the other for hard drive), I ain't using the thunderbolt port. 

As I said, one of my external hard drives for sample libraries is broken and I need to replace it. So my question for you, since I'm very confused about all this atm, is: What would be the "best" option for me with the system I have and so on? What drives would you recommend? I'm ready to spend the money to get some "good" drives with good performance. 

I know some other threads have covered this, but wanted something specific for my situation and also, I am a bit confused about all this.

thanks,


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 23, 2016)

it depends how much space you need and how much money you are able to spend on drives.

if you dont need that much space you could just replace your system drive inside the macbook pro and replace it with an sdd (for example crucial mx 300 for around 150 bucks and has 750gb).

you can also use ssd as external drives, but ofcourse they are more expensive than the usual 3,5" drives.

so how much space do you need and whats your budget?


----------



## Andrajas (Aug 23, 2016)

Heroix said:


> it depends how much space you need and how much money you are able to spend on drives.
> 
> if you dont need that much space you could just replace your system drive inside the macbook pro and replace it with an sdd (for example crucial mx 300 for around 150 bucks and has 750gb).
> 
> ...


Since the laptop isn't just my studio rig, I find it difficult to only have 750gb as system drive, but I see what you mean. 

My sample libraries and other things I keep on external drives is around 1,5 TB (which is almost all sample libraries). The budget, well, lets say 300-500 dollars. the plan is to replace the broken one, but in the future I want to replace the other one also since its not the best hard drive for my purpose.


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 23, 2016)

well, then put two 750gb ssds inside it. imho its the best solution bcos of the speed of the ssds. it will speed up everything alot. ssds are the way to go nowadays.

https://de.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Unibody+Mid+2012+Dual+Hard+Drive/13787

ofcouse this only works if you dont need the dvd drive. i dont use one anymore on my laptop.


----------



## Andrajas (Aug 23, 2016)

Ok thanks for the tip, will look at this. But if you were to recommend any external hard drives, what would it be?


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 23, 2016)

We use SSD's in 95% of all situations now (Samsung Evo 850 or Crucial MX300's). When a spinner is needed for backup WD Black are ok and always configured in duplicate Raid 1.

If you can afford a Black Magic SSD Multidock it is highly recommended.


----------



## Andrajas (Aug 23, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> We use SSD's in 95% of all situations now (Samsung Evo 850 or Crucial MX300's). When a spinner is needed for backup WD Black are ok and always configured in duplicate Raid 1.
> 
> If you can afford a Black Magic SSD Multidock it is highly recommended.


Ok so the best would be to buy some sort of enclosure do able to make internal drive into external since internal ssd's are less expensive?


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 23, 2016)

I would replace your internal boot drive with a internal SSD boot drive. And store samples, media, files, etc on external SSD's.



Andrajas said:


> Ok so the best would be to buy some sort of enclosure do able to make internal drive into external since internal ssd's are less expensive?


----------



## Andrajas (Aug 23, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I would replace your internal boot drive with a internal SSD boot drive. And store samples, media, files, etc on external SSD's.


Ok so replace my internal boot drive with a Samsung Evo 850, Crucial MX300 etc, and what external do you recommend?


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 23, 2016)

if you also want to use as ssd an external drive you can take the ones mentioned. just put em in an external usb3 2,5" case and you are set.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 23, 2016)

What he said. One 1TB 850 EVO inside, one 1TB 850 EVO in a case outside. Do that thing.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 23, 2016)

For what it's worth, I recently paid $200 for a 1TB Mushkin SSD from Newegg.

I personally wouldn't recommend buying anything that's not an SSD today (except for backup, since you don't care about performance). SSDs are more expensive, but they've come way down and you can put them in your next computer.

Plus they make a mockery of standard drives.


----------



## Andrajas (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks guys, you have cleared things up for me  Will go for a SSD boot drive and a SSD external with a usb 3 2,5 case


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 23, 2016)

good choice, and you will be more than pleased with it


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 23, 2016)

Now your cookin' with gas : )


----------



## Kareemo (Aug 23, 2016)

You could also choose a thunderbolt 2,5 case like the one from DELOCK. Since your thunderbolt port is free, there won´t be any problem. It works fine for me and I can recommend it.


----------



## Andrajas (Aug 23, 2016)

Kareemo said:


> You could also choose a thunderbolt 2,5 case like the one from DELOCK. Since your thunderbolt port is free, there won´t be any problem. It works fine for me and I can recommend it.


Just looked it up, the cases seems to cost much more than usb3 2,5 cases?


----------



## Kareemo (Aug 24, 2016)

This is true. It´s only an option if you can afford it. I think it should be faster than USB 3.


----------

